
Why (most) High Level Languages Are Slow - cpeterso
http://sebastiansylvan.com/2015/04/13/why-most-high-level-languages-are-slow/
======
swsieber
Would it possible to write a JIT compiler that addresses cache misses and
cache locality by paying attention to how it lays out heap allocations vs the
order it's used in? I don't know if it's feasible, but it seems like it could
work for a subset of situations.

------
rurban
Yes. Optimize for data, not code.

